# Wacom Intuos - Problem mit Stift



## MrBarcode (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich besitze seit einigen Jahren ein Wacom Intuos A4 Oversize mit Serieller Schnittstelle. Seit kurzem funktioniert bei dem dazugehörigen Stift nur mehr der "Radiergummi". In den Treibern (die aktuellsten, frisch von der Wacom HP) wird für den Radiergummi auch der Neigungswinkel und die Druckstufe korrekt erkannt, nur die Stiftspitze tut gar nichts mehr. Ach ja, das ganze läuft unter Windows XP mit SP2.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich das Problem auch schon mit SP1 hatte und das Tablet deswegen für eine Weile eingemottet habe, aber vielleicht hatte jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem, oder ist etwa der Stift einfach frühzeitig in Ruhestand gegangen?


----------

